# How many proteins shakes are too much?



## bigpump23 (Jun 12, 2003)

I was wondering how many protein shakes per day you guys think is too much. i used to take just 2 one after training and one at night, now i am taking one mid day. i want to get big.. not fat though.. so i am kinda scared of getting fat


----------



## Mudge (Jun 12, 2003)

Well, you have a planned amount of protein intake to try and hit during the day - other than that the generic rule of thumb is to try and get 50% of your protein from real food if not more.


----------



## titans1854 (Jun 12, 2003)

You can get fat off protein shakes? I take Optimum 100% Whey Protein and it has like 3 carbs, 110 calories, and 23 grams of protein.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 13, 2003)

Optimum is good, since its mostly protein it wont really get you fat unless your dumping loads if it in the body. Its the weight gainers that you have to watch out for.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 13, 2003)

I ould say anything up to 3 per day is fine as long as you're eating 3 solid meals in addition to the shakes...looks pretty inline with Mudge's suggestion


----------



## Freeman (Jun 17, 2003)

3 and 3 is what I do as well.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 18, 2003)

Damn, you guys drink three shakes a day?  That's a lot of powder.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Damn, you guys drink three shakes a day?  That's a lot of powder.


I agree IAB.  I think no more than 2 shakes and the rest should be real food JMO!


----------



## Freeman (Jun 18, 2003)

I like the 3/3 way personally.  But definitately no more than that and no less than 2 IMO.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2003)

Why do you say no less?  Real food is always better.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah, but many powders include good sources of BCAAs...plus, I feel that most people like the convenience and if you're like me, cooking isn't fun because it usually turns out shitty.  So, if I didn't have these protein shakes I'd probably just skip those meals altogether!  haha I guess I'm just lazy!


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 18, 2003)

3/3 seems like a lot of shakes (I usually have two per day).  But, if its the only way that you are going to eat on schedule, I would thing better drinking the shakes than not.  But if you are drinking 3-4 shakes a day, they better be really tasty b/c I would think it would be easy to get sick of them quickly.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah they can get old real fast.  I usually do meal, shake, meal, shake, meal, shake....but sometimes I do only have 2..


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> haha I guess I'm just lazy!




Cook some food, ya lazy bastard!    

Seriously, you can not screw up chicken breasts, turkey burgers, and fish on a George Foreman grill.  It'll be the best $20 you ever spend.

I drink one shake every morning (55g protein, 450 calories)


----------



## Freeman (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah, I use my Foreman regularly.  I just feel like the 3/3 plan works for me...if things turn shitty, maybe I'll do 2/4


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Yeah, I use my Foreman regularly.  I just feel like the 3/3 plan works for me...if things turn shitty, maybe I'll do 2/4



Well, whatever works for ya.  Everyone is different.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 18, 2003)

I think George Foreman deserves like a lifetime achievement award from the IFBB b/c there would be a lot of starving BB's w/o those grills.  He must be insanely loaded.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eskimo515 *_
> He must be insanely loaded.



Yes, the company that makes the grills is paying George $137.5 million over five years for the use of his name and his endorsement.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 18, 2003)

He's one rich motherfucker!  Why is he so fat!?  I remember being skeptical about his grill when it first came out cuz, here was a fat guy selling a healthy cooking machine?  I don't think so!  but, alas, I was wrong!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 18, 2003)

I don' think that you can say that a set # of shakes is too much or too little. As long as you understand that your body can only process said amount of protien at one time and you space out your servings you should be fine. You can't' say that 3 is too much to a person that is trying to consume 250-300grms a day. It is very hard to eat 300 grams of protien from real food in a day. Too many shakes will not make you fat though, it could be wasted though


----------



## Mudge (Jun 18, 2003)

300 is nothing, I've done 520 a day all food other than one shake. Its really not that much at all.

I boil my chicken breasts in the morning so they are ready to attack any time of the day.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 300 is nothing, I've done 520 a day all food other than one shake. Its really not that much at all.
> 
> I boil my chicken breasts in the morning so they are ready to attack any time of the day.




520 grams in one day?!

thats over a pound of protein!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 18, 2003)

Mudge, I was just using 300gm for as example to illustrate my point. By the way I do the same thing with my ck breasts


----------



## Mudge (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> 520 grams in one day?!



Yep, then later dropped back to 480 because it was easier to manage. Honestly though I'm happy with 360 at the moment. I'm down 10 pounds since then and not as lean either, although I was certainly not ripped.

NPC guys get around the 650-700g protein area.


----------



## wraith (Jun 19, 2003)

if you blend the shakes with some reall fruit like bananas they arent that bad


----------



## Mudge (Jun 21, 2003)

With milk and a banana its a friggin treat. I like cinnamon in vanilla shakes. No milk though for me.


----------



## papaoso2k1 (Jul 21, 2003)

This is a question for EVERYONE...when you say you have 3 shakes a day or 2 or 40 or whatever...does that include post workout?? I try to limit myself to 3scoops a day


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2003)

I usually include that in my shake count.  

meal 1 - whole food
meal 2 - post w/o shake
meal 3 - whole food
Meal 4 - shake with heavy cream or flax oil
Meal 5 - whole food
Meal 6 - shake with heavy or flax oil


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 21, 2003)

freeman,,

how do the shakes taste with the flax, is the taste of oil overwhelming ?

and why are you using heavy cream ? longer digestion time ?


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> freeman,,
> 
> how do the shakes taste with the flax, is the taste of oil overwhelming ?
> ...



The Flax doesn't add any good taste 

However, the flax really doesn't make it taste too bad.  I add strawberries to my shakes and that seems to help.  

Yes, I use heavy cream or flax to slow digestion.  

Mix 4 frozen strawberries with 3-4 tbsp of heavy whipping cream, 2 scoops of optimum's strawberry whey, 1 pack of splenda and water and watch out!  that shit is yummy in my tummy!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 21, 2003)

WOW, thats gotta be sweet with strawberries and extra splenda.  because there is sweeteners in your whey already. 

but sounds good, i gotta try the flax oil with my shakes(right now, im taking it raw via tablespoon, yikes).  right now im only using bananas, ice, whey, strawberries, honey.

i want to start using blackberries,blueberries and rasberries... add a little flavor to my shakes.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2003)

yeah, it's a great shake.  too bad I am broke and all out of strawberry whey at the moment.  mixing strawberries with chocolate might sound good, but it's kinda blah.  I haven't added bananas in forever..I might try that after I stop my cut I am currently on..mmm, and honey..mmmmm


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 21, 2003)

these shakes can get expensive bro, like going from taking straight whey with milk or water to adding all this other stuff.  its like a few bucks per shake.

but well worth it, i am going to order some more protein from customizer, they got flavorless protein, which is best for adding stuff to.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 21, 2003)

I wouldn't say it's a few bucks a shake.  The bag of strawberries costs like $3-$4.  Water, free basically.  Heavy cream, a few bucks.  I get MANY MANY shakes out of these ingredients.


----------



## derekisdman (Jul 21, 2003)

About the george foreman grill -

I'm actually not a big fan..I don't know if you guys ever have this problem but when I cook chicken breast the grill seems to burn the outsides so it's really crisp and brown but doesn't cook all the way through yet it still looks overly done. 

Besides it tastes 10 times better on a real grill, mmmmmmmmmmmm.  

And about the shakes, I agree over 3 is way too much.  I have 1-2 on non work out days and 2-3 on work out days.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eskimo515 *_
> I think George Foreman deserves like a lifetime achievement award from the IFBB b/c there would be a lot of starving BB's w/o those grills.  He must be insanely loaded.




I think George Foreman sux.  Sorry...just my opinion.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I think George Foreman sux.  Sorry...just my opinion.



He himself or the grill? I'd like to see you tell him that to his face!
 

His grill is awesome. Use it just about every day.


----------



## Freeman (Jul 29, 2003)

I use it quite frequently as well and generally love it.  I HATE cleaning it though!


----------

